# TED Talk: How Playing an Instrument Benefits your Brain



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know if this video has been posted here before, but it's interesting.

[video]http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivecadence/2014/11/20/365461587/musicians-brains-really-do-work-differently-in-a-good-way?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=2045[/video]


----------

